# Purchasing used Allroad



## Wuchagonnado (Nov 19, 2007)

So I'm thinking of picking up an Allroad as a new daily.
I was running around some dealers and found this guy 
http://freemanmotor.com/portla...,5029

It has nearly 100k miles on it and I haven't purchased a car with that many miles before. Is there anything I should look into, ask, etc about it? I'm going to read the FAQ here after work but I figured I'd go right for the experts. 

Oh, I do a moderate amount of driving, sometimes a couple hundred miles a week, sometimes up to a thousand. 
Preemptive thank you for the help.


----------



## AgentWorm (May 21, 2009)

*Re: Purchasing used Allroad (Wuchagonnado)*

I bought this same year model with 83k miles and the only problem I've had so far is my front right airbag is leaking. So be mindful of that. Other than that, don't be an idiot like me and purchase the vehicle with worn down tires








Awesome car though. I totally love(d) it's smooth ride and quick acceleration


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

get a carfax report DEFINITLY see if any suspension issues . almost better knowing if some suspension work has been done as not worring about those issues popping up down the line . Lots of miles you're driving & these aren't the most frugal where fuel is concerned .


----------

